# The 18 Greatest War and Battle Paintings of All Time



## Disir

The 18 Greatest War and Battle Paintings of All Time

I expected Guernica---and it's there.  I have never seen the above painting before.  I like all the background noise.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Missourian




----------



## karpenter

Disir said:
			
		

> The 18 Greatest War and Battle Paintings of All Time
> I have never seen the above painting before.  I like all the background noise.


Is That A Miniature ??
Those Are Usually Astounding


> I expected Guernica---and it's there.


The Only Picasso I've Ever Liked


----------

